# Peanut, Dixie and Luna



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

These 3 are our first timers, and are due Feb/Mar.

Peanut 100% ABGA doe due either Feb 10th or Mar 5th. I am leaning towards March since she doesn't have much udder growth yet. She will be 2yo in April.

Dixie 88% ABGA doe, due Feb 12th. She will kid as a young yearling as part of an on going breeding project.

Luna 100% ABGA doe, due Mar 11th. Peanut's little sister, not 100% sure she is pregnant, but the way she looks & acts I'd assume so. She will kid @ 14mo, and is small for her age IMO <slow grower> - regret letting hubby talk me into letting her get bred, but hopefully it all ends well and she'll have nice babies. We bred her in case Peanut didn't get pregnant. 
-------------------

Dixie - the project I mentioned - starting with her great grandma, Ithma who was unregistered % Boer, working our way up to purebred status. IF Dixie happened to have a doe kid, then in the future that doe kid's offspring would be registerable as PUREBRED 








Can't tell in the pic, but Dixie is clean teated 2x2, the way I'd prefer to have a Boer! Although... I think only 3 will be functional as I believe 1 may not have a orifice. Still, if she ever had triplets in the future, this would be useful 









Peanut - our bouncing bottle baby <only bottle baby we've ever had!>, when she was a widdle baby ♥









Now she's a big rotten brat!









She doesn't have much udder growth yet, so I am thinking she's due in March. Pic doesn't do her justice, she's decently wide for probably having almost 10 weeks left <belly is 48" round!>









I don't have many pics of Luna, she's hard to get pics of, I think she is camera shy? :-?:laugh:
This is her a couple of months ago giving me her 'what do you want now?' look









12-10-14 Luna on left, her mama S.P. on the right









For fun... Luna when she was a baby.....working hard lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice to see these beautiful gals! It is awesome to see the generation chart. It is sort of cool looking at Ithma and Wysteria in the same pose. You can definitely tell that they are related to each other. It is surprising how different goats look through every generation, but they still keep a trait or two from their ancestors. 

Very nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks great! Good luck!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful pics. I love Peanut!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful goats,,good luck with the kidding!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What beautiful pictures as always Candice and i love the generation chart ! What a awesome line to be creating with Dixie ! Very interesting and i can't wait to see Dixie's future lines 

That picture of Peanut gave me such a giggle , lol.. So cute  She sure is a beauty !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  I thought it would be fun to show the lineage on Dixie. The only one we don't have anymore is Madison, but it's so funny how much Dixie looks like her in the face & ears. Dixie's twin brother looked exactly like Wysteria, lighter colored head, but same marking, etc. 

My son is trying to crush our hopes, since he thinks she is carrying a buck - he said her head smells bucky lol 

Peanut is our baby, even though she's a big brat and isn't as lovey dovey. Now that she's starting to feel pregnant she is in the 'leave me alone, it's all your fault' state of mind. She's not as tough as she thinks she is, I know how much she loves a good scratch!

Luna can be a sweetie, but she's really not a people goat, although she actually seems to like me


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

There's my favorite girl Peanut.  

That picture chart is awesome!! 

Can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Peanut is starting to get a noticeable udder! I still think she is on track for March babies.










She's in this 'don't touch me' phase of being a silly FF. You can see in her face she wants attention so badly, but she runs away when you approach her. So, I just let her approach me for some scratches and baby talk 


















Dixie is due in 5 1/2 weeks! I'm thinking she may have a single kid as she is not very wide at all, doesn't really look pregnant IMO, but that could certainly change in the next month.
She is starting to lose her plug. She's such a spoiled brat, I just can't imagine her as a mama!









Luna has 11 1/2 weeks left, and she is starting to get some udder growth going, and is getting a belly. She wanted some love from my son today, which is so unlike her, she usually doesn't want to be messed with, but lately, she's turned into a love bug. It's really cute, as she is her mama, S.P.'s shadow. So when S.P. comes over wanting some love, Luna is right there demanding it too ♥
She may be small for her age, but IMO she's a lovely little doe. I'm still kicking myself for letting her get bred, should have waited for next year. But, as long as everything goes smoothly and she has happy, healthy babies... ♥









Look at the widdle udder!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are all looking great!!! 

Luna's ears are so cute with that crinkle in them.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aww, them baby pics are SOO cute! Beautiful pictures, again  And Beautiful goats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> They are all looking great!!!
> 
> Luna's ears are so cute with that crinkle in them.


 Thanks, Luna is a real sweetie, and she has a lovely face, she just never shows it when I am out with the camera! :laugh:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Show us the baby daddy(ies?)!!! 

I think Luna will be totally fine. So many people breed their does under a year old and they do great. I am like you, I like to wait sometimes so long that they don't kid until they turn 2 so I can understand your qualms.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cant wait to see your babies Candice !!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! All of the does are bred to a buck my son had last summer, KYHOG General Joseph Wheeler, he was 7mo in the pics at the KY state fair, where he won his ABGA 6-9mo class! It was the first ABGA show for my kids so they were thrilled  Goats he placed over ended up finishing at the top at NAILE, so that makes his win even more special to know he was in good company!  We don't keep bucks year round/don't have the land to do so. He is owned by a TGS member. He has a GREAT personality, was the easiest and sweetest boy to handle and show.



















4mo - I called him 'Mouse' I absolutely loved his baby boy face & those ears! His looks really did match his personality! He looked so goofy in this pic, we'd just gotten him, and he still had a bunch of winter fuzz, so I shaved him down, haha 









His sire is a black headed traditional buck, but comes from a line of black/black traditionals, and is FB CODI/PCI.
His dam is mostly CODI/PCI, she is red, sire is red, and has red headed traditionals in pedigree.

So it will be fun to see what he produces! We have a few does that can throw color. Last year we got all red headed traditionals, so it would be fun to have some color this year.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh he is just SO handsome! Thanks for sharing! Even more excited to see your kids now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Why the name "General Joseph Wheeler" cracks me up i have no idea !
But it gave me a good giggle this morning , lol.. 
He is a very handsome fella and i love Mouse too ! 

Thanks for the pictures , wow , your going to have some gorgeous crop of kids !! I want Snow White babies !!! And all the rest too !! 
I need a baby fix of pictures  Funny how that fix doesn't last long , you always need more and more pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  The breeder we got him from names most of her bucks after General's. We called him 'Joey' for short  But I still always thought he looked like a cute Mouse with those adorable ears!

Yep the baby fix seems to go by so fast! We're very anxious about babies, but I keep reminding myself not to try and rush it, once it's over I will be sad, because they will grow too fast lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Talk about growing so fast , your son has GROWN !! 
What a handsome fella  Bet he has a bunch of young ladies wanting to sit next to him in school :-D


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Talk about growing so fast , your son has GROWN !!
> What a handsome fella  Bet he has a bunch of young ladies wanting to sit next to him in school :-D


Thanks!  I am about 5'4" and he is taller than me now by at least 2 inches if not more! He can almost share clothes with his Dad now lol
He gets so embarrassed when talking about girls, it's so funny, he turns red lol!  Every now and then he'll come home with writing on his hand/arm and said a girl did it, ohhhh he gets picked on haha!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks!  I am about 5'4" and he is taller than me now by at least 2 inches if not more! He can almost share clothes with his Dad now lol
> He gets so embarrassed when talking about girls, it's so funny, he turns red lol!  Every now and then he'll come home with writing on his hand/arm and said a girl did it, ohhhh he gets picked on haha!!


He's going to be popular with the ladies for sure , lol.. You gotta embrace this time Candice , the red face when talking about girls doesn't last long  How adorable ! When his Dad finds clothes missing , at least he'll know where they are :-D Its the shave cream and aftershave , thats when the worrying starts , lol...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL so very true! I definitely cherish every moment, he's growing up so fast ♥ All of them are, but he's really taken off on changing/maturing. Thankfully he is still into collecting and playing with certain Lego sets, so I still have that part of his wanting to be a kid lol 


Today I noticed his doe, Peanut has a bigger udder, very exciting! I am still guessing March due date, but I guess we'll see over the next few weeks. I want to make sure she gets her cd/t so if it has any benefits, it'll help benefit the babies.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Peerfect , just keep buying him those Lego sets , lol..

Oh wow , Peanut is getting closer ! I bet he's excited  With everything going on , its easy to forget that CD&T shot , i know i did , but was still able to give it  Thats something i believe in giving.
If it in any way helps the babies out , I'm giving it. I might have a doe due towards the end of March myself . Im hoping not , but it is what it is , so I will be prepared for what comes  She was a result of my Archie breaking in the doe pen :GAAH:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh those bucks! They know how to be naughty don't they? 
I'm usually pretty good about knowing due dates or a time frame, but Peanut was the only one we've ever had bred, then come back in heat 21 days later. 
So, she could be due mid Feb. She had a VERY strong heat for Feb babies, but the 2nd heat, was very mild, she did the flirting but wasn't wanting to be mounted. I'm sure she is probably due on that 2nd heat, which is fine with me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I am still a bit confused on Peanut. Her udder is getting much bigger now. Feb or Mar? Anyone want to guess? I am going to keep an eye on her, and give her cd/t & selenium gel next week just so I know she gets it before kidding time.
She's due either Feb 10th or Mar 5th. 4 1/2 weeks or 8 1/2 weeks.

These are from yesterday


















Giving me her 'what do you want Mom?" look haha...


















Peanut and Luna









Dixie is doing well, she's due in almost 5 weeks, and is such a stinker. She stays by your side and is in your business no matter what you are doing. I have a feeling when she kids, she is going to be the clingy type and won't let us out of the barn. Of course that possibility could change - we all know how those labor hormones can be lol

And yep, she's started losing her mucus plug









Yes, she's wearing the 'Dummy stick of shame,' haha... I call her a 'Goatasaki' 









She does put the stick to good use though....









Luna has about 8 1/2 weeks left. 
She always looks so amused when I take pictures :laugh:









Small changes in her udder 









Peanut, Dixie and Luna. It's hard to get pics of the younger 2, they are always right on your heels...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't get over that "what do you want mom" look , too cute !!!
Im sorry i can't offer you a opinion on when Peanut may be due . I'm just here right now to look at all the adorable pictures 

Aww poor Dixie , lol….it cracks me up to see my guys use their horns to scratch their shoulders and back , lol….I love how Dixie is using her "stick of shame" the same way , well done Dixie  She's probably thinking , "wow , thanks for the neat back scratcher mom" :ROFL:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I say February! I've been wrong so much this year (I literally screwed up a does date and she was due before anyone else and kidded in the pasture. Biggest mistake ever!) but I think her udder could be full capacity in a month.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice looking girls you have their and the Daddy is a looker also. I am going with March 5 when she has her babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dixie keeps breaking off the end, little by little on her 'dummy stick of shame' - the side that she scratches with lol It's so funny though, my son didn't break the stick as short as I'd wanted, so it sticks way out, looks ridiculous! But watch out when she is coming through, lol!!!!

I got so excited Sunday afternoon, I was out checking on the girls, and tortured Peanut by making her stand so I could feel baby movement. I hadn't felt anything yet, but usually when I've checked it's been right after feeding time, not always the best time to check.
Well... I felt some strong kicks! It was so neat to feel her baby kick, especially since she is our baby 
Her udder is a tiny bit bigger as well.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha! Love it! Poor Dixie! That's really funny.  

Judging by Peanut's udder I'd say March 5th. I've got a 2nd time kidder who is due on the 7th and her udder looks the same. However, since Peanut is a FF her udder will be smaller... and since she looks kinda fat like we were talking about with Liberty in my thread, maybe her udder is going to be smaller because of that too. And since you felt strong kicks that really makes me think she's due in February!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm really thinking Feb, her udder has grown a little more! She's such a brat right now, she has an attitude, don't touch me, don't talk to me, I'm just going to stand over here and pretend that everything about you annoy's me lol But I know her well enough that deep inside that stubborn little mind, she wants the attention and reassurance that we love her. 

Dixie and her dummy stick. It's starting to get smaller on the other end now LOL She is just the goofiest goat we have ever had, and spoiled rotten! She drives me crazy sometimes, but I honestly wouldn't want her any other way, okay, well I'd love some peace and quiet at feeding time, haha. 
Her registered name is 'Sweet Talkin' Dixie' and my that fits her, except as she's gotten older her 'sweet' voice has turned into a 'tomboy' voice, haha.

Luna just kind of minds her own, and is quiet. She's a mama's girl though, and I feel bad knowing when S.P. kids she will probably not want anything to do with Luna for a while. Hope I am wrong about that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Took a few pics when I was outside a little while ago.

Peanut, Dixie and S.P. <Peanut's mama>.
Peanut and Dixie definitely have very similar udders!  If Peanut is due in Feb, she is due a couple of days before Dixie.


















I think Peanut has a cute little udder going there 









Luna


















Dixie <the song 'Here comes trouble' came to mind, haha!>, her mama, Wysteria, S.P. and Luna in the back









Hopefully I can take the 'dummy stick' off soon, she looks ridiculous lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lookin great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They all look so happy ! Wow , check out Luna burning rubber 
You go Luna baby :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

Luna went into the pen next to the house, realized she was alone and hauled butt LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't you love their reactions when they realize they are all alone :ROFL:
The looks on their faces are priceless sometimes , lol..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Getting excited, I definitely think Peanut must be due in 3 weeks, she's got a really good udder coming along for it 
Peanut and Dixie are back to being my shadow, right on my heels these past few days. Peanut has become my baby, and maybe getting over the 1st time pregnancy hormone craze? haha, I've been spending a lot of time trying to get her to relax. She's been loving attention, and being loved on. Dixie is rotten no matter what lol.

There is a stray cat that showed up over the weekend, and the girls aren't real fond of it. Most of the does are curious, and aren't mean, but today the cat tried to get near me, and Peanut ran it off. Every time it tried to come near me, she'd warn it away and threaten to butt it. I thought it was cute that she felt the need to be my bodyguard.

Some pics...
I was walking out this afternoon, and Peanut was sleeping on her side...with her horn stuck in the ground supporting her head lol









Mom?









Following you? who me?


















The cat just wants to fit in <but sadly, we need to find it's home or a new one>









Dixie is fascinated with the cat's tail lol


















Peanut's cute udder


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh... I just love Peanut.  She is so beautiful! So excited to see what she has, and sounds like it could be in the next 3 weeks. Yay!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, we really adore Peanut ♥ We are very excited about her becoming a mama, but still hard to believe, doesn't seem like it's been so long since she was a bouncing little runt of a bottle baby haha 

She's a small doe <length/height>, but she's got really good genetics on her sire side.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I feel the same way about our home bred does when they kid. Feels weird but is always exciting.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Now that we've got the other 5 does kidded out, and everyone is doing fine, I can start concentrating on these 3.

Peanut and Dixie are due in 2 weeks, and Luna in 6 weeks.
They have felt so left out, bless their hearts! They are spoiled babies, follow us around like lost puppies. We took them for a walk last night just before it got dark, then my youngest daughter and I took them walking this morning and had a great time 

I'm guessing Dixie will have a single, or small twins. 









Peanut has a really nice udder coming in, it's really cute lol. 




































My daughter couldn't reach the vine leaves on this tree, the girls knew it, and turned to me to see if I would do anything about it lol :laugh:









Peanut walked ahead of us, stopped at this tree, and proceeded to call to us, and kept looking up at the leaves. Then patiently waited underneath, making sure we knew she wanted 'those' leaves lol









Later when it warmed up we put a couple of moms/babies in the main pen, and these girls hustled into the pen next to the house to get away from them, it was pretty funny.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good. Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, if Peanut is going to kid in February, she'll be due in 10 days! She's staying off more to herself now that the other mom's are coming back into the main pen with their babies. She's slowed down a lot, doesn't make the effort to go into the woods to browse as willingly as she used to, and typically stays behind. 
She's so sweet, even though she tries to pretend she's not lol

Her rear end is icky, looks like she's not getting up at night to pee and just lays in it. ick.










She's sooo not amused by the kids lol 



























These are from yesterday ----




































Dixie is due in 12 days, and does NOT act like a doe that is heavily bred and about to kid. I'm thinking a single kid for her. She is so spoiled, she thinks she's still a kid, and tries to jump on things and play/show off for the babies lol



















Spoiled?



























Luna is due in just under 6 weeks, and looks like she'll probably have twins. She actually looks more bred than Dixie, other than having a much smaller udder.




























Luna and Peanut in time out for picking on babies lol!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Peanut is HUGE! I wonder if she'll kid early, she certainly looks size-wise like she's ready to pop!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoo hoo! More babies soon! Peanut definitely looks like she could kid in 10 days. :leap: 

Dixie is so funny.  Showing off for the babies. :lol: She looks a lot like our red almost yearling doe "Rainbows". Rainbows isn't pregnant yet, but we'll see her out jumping and running with the babies. And she is extremely spoiled... 

Luna is looking great.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay more babies , lol..:wahoo: 

They look great , can't wait to see what these ladies have cooked up for you !
Peanut is simply adorable , lol.. Funny how they look not amused about their "time out" , lol.. I will be watching (as always) to see more beautiful babies


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  we're really looking forward to these babies! Peanut is our first homebred fullblood doe, and the only bottle baby we've ever had, so she's very special to us ♥ 
We supplemented Dixie the first few weeks of her life, I think that helped seal the deal on her being a spoiled rotten brat lol She is quite funny, but then all 3 of them are, they are literately your shadow, all 3 of them follow us around like lost puppies ♥ Dixie... just some of the things she does is just ridiculously silly! She's also the clumsiest goat I've ever met! She is like a teenager who tries to show off with epic fails :laugh:

I know Peanut has to be bred for Feb 10th, but I can't help but have that feeling 'what if'. I honestly hope she would go next weekend, I'm guessing twins, and would like for them to not be real big. So far the buck has been throwing 10lb+ twins. Peanut was an itty bitty triplet runt, she was literately only about 3-4lbs. at birth.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

OH GOODY love watching your threads. In two weeks I maybe getting a couple boers I'm so excited. Maybe next season you'll be watching a thread about mine


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dixie sounds like such a hoot , lol.. Cant wait to see what they bless your guys with ! Very interested in Peanuts


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

7 days until Peanut is due, and 9 for Dixie! Poor Peanut, she's so over being pregnant. She tries to keep plenty of space between her and the other mom's when we have everyone out together during the day. 

Today, Dixie finally acts like she is pregnant! Walking a little funny on the back end, and slower. She's also getting a belly, and finally looks pregnant too! 

We're adding onto the barn - 16'x7' section so that we'll have 2 shelters for the main pen. 
My goal is to have all 5 moms with twins in the main pen by this weekend. So far Ithma, Pandy & kids are out there, and tonight I think Wysteria will be the next to start staying out  The babies have dog houses and barrels that they sleep in, and it's much warmer in that shelter than it is in the barn.
Tonight I want to start stalling all 3 of the young does. I can't leave Luna out or she'll throw a fit and end up getting beat up. Luna still has 5 weeks to go.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

All your girls are so big and purdy!!! Can't wait to see those babies!!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura! These 3 are spoiled rotten, I call them the 'Three Amigas'. So excited to see what they have as first timers 

Each of these girls are in their kidding stalls, and OMG...I kept praying that the Lord makes Dixie behave lol. She is exactly like her mom, and her mom's nickname is 'psycho goat' lol. Dixie is just rotten and has to have things her way, and RIGHT NOW. On top of that she has the most annoying voice lol, it's so annoying it's funny! She sounds like a boy, I seriously have to get video, it's just too funny!

I think Peanut and Luna will enjoy having their own space at night, and I feel better having them separated from the mom's with babies, a couple of them are just so mean when they have babies and think they need to prove a point by bullying others.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wanna hear Peanuts voice , lol ! Poor ladies , i guess its better off they are safe in their stalls though , i know it would make me breathe easier knowing that  

Yeah , i guess they have to act like mamma bears to there others , but still , its not like they don't know the other girls , lol...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I will have to try and get video of them at feeding time, it's literately chaos lol. Wysteria is the 'psycho goat' at feeding time, and Dixie isn't too far behind! But Dixie is soooo stubborn :hammer: . The only time we don't get along is at feeding time lol.


Peanut is so miserable, bless her ♥ Her rear end is getting yucky from not getting up to pee when she lays down, plus she dribbles now and then. I really needed to clean her rear end and shave the long hair away. If we don't go to Lowe's after while to get stuff to finish our barn addition, then I'll have the kids help me and we'll get that done. I've been so distracted I totally forgot her & Dixie needed their rear ends & tail trimmed.

6 days for Peanut & 8 days for Dixie! I wonder if they will drive us crazy by going over due dates, or will go early or on time? hmmm.... I'll try to get some new pics later as well if I can. It's gorgeous out today nearly 50 degrees & sunny. Calling for rain this evening turning to snow and a high in the mid 20s tomorrow. Darn roller coaster weather


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How exciting! Hopefully they won't go over due.  

Oh my. That's quite a drastic change in weather!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The weather is literately going to be a roller coaster ride for the next week! It's 9pm now, still 46 degrees, but if you drive an hour and a half north/northwest it's snowing! Heading southeast towards us!

Right now I am going by weather.com, they have the best forecast lol 29 tomorrow, then back into the 40s/50s, then next week 30s/40s.

Thankfully, I have baby sweaters, and we'll have the heating barrels w/lights ready. I just hope these girls decide to go during the warm part of the day like 4 of our other 5 does that kidded.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

This is how she looks this morning







Here she is saying NO MORE PICTURES !!!! and sat down ( this is the first time she has ever done this)







Her lady bits @ 12:40 pm she has crusties and some on her tail where she covers her bits







Her utter is filling but slowly so think I have a little while


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I will have to try and get video of them at feeding time, it's literately chaos lol. Wysteria is the 'psycho goat' at feeding time, and Dixie isn't too far behind! But Dixie is soooo stubborn :hammer: . The only time we don't get along is at feeding time lol.
> 
> Peanut is so miserable, bless her ♥ Her rear end is getting yucky from not getting up to pee when she lays down, plus she dribbles now and then. I really needed to clean her rear end and shave the long hair away. If we don't go to Lowe's after while to get stuff to finish our barn addition, then I'll have the kids help me and we'll get that done. I've been so distracted I totally forgot her & Dixie needed their rear ends & tail trimmed.
> 
> 6 days for Peanut & 8 days for Dixie! I wonder if they will drive us crazy by going over due dates, or will go early or on time? hmmm.... I'll try to get some new pics later as well if I can. It's gorgeous out today nearly 50 degrees & sunny. Calling for rain this evening turning to snow and a high in the mid 20s tomorrow. Darn roller coaster weather


I don't know how you do it Candice ! You've got so much going on its unbelievable ! Thank goodness you have a awesome family there to help you out  Im looking forward to seeing these babies ! Im curious to see if Dixie stays her adorable self when she has the babies or does she mature a little.
Would be so cute to see her bouncing around with her babies though  
What does Wysteria do during feeing , lol , I'm so interested now ! The weather has been crazy for sure , I'm at my wits end with it all right now.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

i am so sorry i thought i was replyng o my own thread


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

marysuire1180 said:


> i am so sorry i thought i was replyng o my own thread


It happens


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No problem Mary, it happens like Laura said 

Thankfully, with the babies doing well, and handling the on/off cold, it's been easier now that I have Ithma, Pandora, and Wysteria staying out in the main pen 24/7. If we get the barn addition done soon then I can let S.P. and her kids start staying out. I want to make a creep area in the barn addition for the kids. 
I have no plans for letting Snow White to stay out all the time - any time soon lol. She's doing well, but she's just too much of a bully, it's less stressful for the other girls to not have to deal with her right now.

It's now after midnight, so I can say.... Peanut is due in 4 days and Dixie in 6! 
It will be interesting to see how these girls act when they kid, I honestly am not sure what to expect from Dixie. She could either be a really good mom, or a really bad one! But, I think she'll definitely be playful with her kids. Our little spotted doe we had last year, Caramel, she loved to play with her babies, and she was a lot like Dixie, very spoiled, but she was an oops bred doe <got in with the buck>, we opted to let Dixie get bred to continue my daughter's breeding project with her 

I thought I'd share some pics, I found these on my computer, had forgotten about them. I had made t-shirts for my kids - Stocking stuffers, and this is my son's t-shirt, he has 2 of them and loves them 










I turned a pic of Peanut into a sketch as kind of the kids...mascot pic. But originally, I'd wanted my son to try and sketch it, and I still plan on having him try to do this sketch before our county fair.









Peanut earlier today - her ligs are getting very soft and low! 



























Hmm.. wonder who started this? haha, that's Ithma's boys - Kramer & Scooter 3 weeks old on Saturday!









Silly 'kids'









I ♥ this one, the way she was looking at Scooter <BTW Scooter is the class clown by far!!! ♥♥♥ this silly boy!>









Peanut & her little sister & brother


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Peanut's ligs are definitely softer tonight, otherwise she is doing fine. All 3 girls are getting pee on them, YUCK! What is it with the girls laying in their pee this year, geesh. Luna is really icky. Tomorrow it will be in the mid 50s, the girls will be getting butt baths and hair cuts lol.

Dixie gave me quite a scare this morning when I went out to feed. I fed, and started letting them out of their stalls, and she could barely walk, almost looked like she had injured a front leg badly! She stopped behind the barn, and I checked her - stinker had a decent sized twig stuck between her hoof! Silly thing, I never saw her limp, or uncomfortable at all last night when we put them in their stalls.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I love all the pics of Peanut! What a sweetie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my ! How scary to see Dixie limp out like that ! Im so glad it was just a twig , poor baby ! They know just how to stop our hearts for a couple of minutes , don't they ?
Guess you will be busy giving butt baths tomorrow  I will be checking in in the girls to see who is close and what is new , I've been sick , so i haven't been on lately 
Loving the pictures though , it makes me feel better to see all these precious angels


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Angela 

Laura, I am so sorry you've been sick, I hope you feel better soon ♥ Seems like there is all sorts of illness going around 
Yes, definitely a heart stopper with Dixie the way she was walking, I was scared she'd injured herself somehow in the stall. She's such a clumsy girl, and knows how to get herself in trouble. 
It'll be nice tomorrow, so we're planning to try and get these girls cleaned up, get some pics, weigh babies, and just enjoy the day. It's been a busy week, spent most of today running errands, and barely keeping my eyes open, yep, bed is calling my name haha


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

HS I finally got two Boers. My fiance's ear is a little swore but he found me some from a closed herd the is negative cl/car/johns.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Candice . I'm feeling a tiny bit better today . I'm hoping that whatever this is just goes away already , I can't take it anymore , lol. 

How did your butt baths go today ?
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

marysuire1180 said:


> HS I finally got two Boers. My fiance's ear is a little swore but he found me some from a closed herd the is negative cl/car/johns.


That's great ! Can wait to see pictures 
Just let us know where you will be posting them 
:grin::grin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

marysuire1180 said:


> HS I finally got two Boers. My fiance's ear is a little swore but he found me some from a closed herd the is negative cl/car/johns.


Congrats! That is great! You'll have to share some pictures if you haven't already?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Laura - I am so glad your feeling better today!  I understand about being sick, it's no fun. Hopefully it gets out of your system soon!

We got the girls cleaned up, boy were they icky! I used my old clippers on them, and tried to keep from doing too horrible of a chop job. Their hair was sooo thick. They literately look like different goats now lol

I am keeping an eye on Peanut, her udder is fuller, ligs are VERY soft now and she's acting a little different & more miserable. Her belly has started dropping, I can actually feel her starting to sink in around the hips.


















Peanut and Luna <Luna is due in 4 1/2 weeks>









Dixie is due in 5 days! I laugh every time I see her rear end, first word that comes to mind - Tomboy-- she has a Tomboy butt/udder lol


















Rotten? who me?









Hey Human, what are you doing down there? You don't belong down there!


















Luna - looking good, her rear end is really poofy, and she's getting a cute udder coming in. still has 4 1/2 weeks to go.
She tried a Dixie stunt today - had a little twig stuck between her toes! OMG, what is with these girls, they love drama! Glad I caught it before it made her sore.









She was so icky I felt bad, but went ahead and gave her a very close trim. Meant to put some Vaseline on her udder as it was a bit raw. Hopefully no more icky pee sticks to it.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, I bet they both feel better, anyway! Thank goodness you discovered the twig before anything major resulted!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Karen! I am glad I caught it this time, stinkers! 

Peanut is getting closer. Her udder isn't full/strutted yet, but her ligs are very soft and hard to find. So I'm going to keep a close eye on her. I'm 'guessing' she will try to go before Tuesday, but... that's just a guess


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Peanut was laying down more than she ever does when we let her out today, but she was also wanting to fight with her mama. Peanut was a bottle baby, but I'm sure she knows who her mom is, as a while back they used to get along pretty decently.
Today, they were butting each other through the fence, and I had my daughter separate them. Then when we let the young preggos out into the herd to go back in the woods with us, they were trying to fight, so we had to keep them separated. This is definitely NOT normal behavior for Peanut.

Dixie is due in 4 days, and acts like her typically, goofy self.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the pictures! Dixie is such a funny girl.  Their udders are looking really good. 

Are these 3 bred to the paint buck too? Hopefully I didn't ask that already.... if I did I forgot.:chin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Love the pictures! Dixie is such a funny girl.  Their udders are looking really good.
> 
> Are these 3 bred to the paint buck too? Hopefully I didn't ask that already.... if I did I forgot.:chin:


Thanks! There is never a dull moment with Dixie lol.

Yep all 3 are bred to Joey <paint buck>. This year, I am hoping we might be able to breed to 2 different bucks - a homebred, and probably one we end up buying for breeding.

Peanut seems to be a little closer, her sides have dropped more, and ligs feel much softer this morning. You can pretty much only find them up near the spine, they are sunken in or gone below that point. 
She was laying down and uncomfortable, grinding teeth, and rubbing behind her shoulder a couple of times with her horn <not scratching>. 
I don't know if her udder has filled more, didn't really look like it when she stood up. I wish I hadn't shaved their udders, but I knew if I didn't they'd end up getting yucky, hair was just too thick & long on these girls.

Temps are going to drop - will be in the mid 20s tonight, and then around 40 next couple of days/lows in mid 20s. Thurs when Dixie is due it's supposed to be upper 20s and mid teens  Saturday 20s and low teens! yuck. Figures... this is not the kind of weather I was hoping for with first timers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, Peanut is due today and so far nada lol. Her ligs are still very soft and loose. 

Dixie is due in 2 days. I checked on them before I went to bed at midnight, and felt Dixie's udder. It's starting to feel firm! Her ligs are sinking more, and softening, but nothing to get excited about just yet. 

Yesterday, Peanut still wanted to fight with her mama, so I have to keep her in a separate pen during the day. I tried letting them out with the herd for a while since they like being out in the main pen, and she went straight to start fussing with mom. What a brat! 

I'm sure these girls are definitely going to wait for colder weather. It'll be cold Thurs, plus my daughter has a dr. appt. that day. Let's see if these girls stick to the doe code of honor....

I dread this weekend, highs will be in the upper teens/lows single digits. Add in gusty winds and snow chances....yuck.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hoping all goes textbook with Peanut , i will be checking in on her throughout the day  Trying to catch up on chores now 

I guess Dixie's hormones are driving her silly , wanting to fight with her momma……hopefully things get back to normal once all the kidding is done and everyone is back to normal , with a bunch of healthy bouncing babies , lol.. 

This weather is really crazy lately…not looking forward to the brutal temps again


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, nothing to report yet. Neither one look ready, but being first timers I know how quickly that can change.

Peanut continues to want to fight with her mom, we will have to replace some fence when all said and done, brats!
She's fine around the other goats, which is strange. But her mom is happy to fight with her. I told Peanut if she doesn't knock it off she'll have to stay in a stall, and I'll have to take her on walks through the day. I can't have them destroying the fence 

I do keep in the back of my mind that Peanut could be bred for 3/5, so I am trying not to get overly excited just in case. I'm thinking she is still due today though, and will just try to keep me on my toes as long as possible.
My husband says another month for Peanut, but then my husband & goat friend both thought Dixie could have a month left, and I reminded them she was only bred 1x and is due 2/12 lol.

I'll just keep checking on them.. they can't stay pregnant forever, right? :laugh:

Some pics from earlier today.





































That's not blood, that is just dry crusty yuck from her peeing on herself when she is laying down. I didn't want to scrub too much when I washed/clipped her and make it raw. 









Letting me know there are vine leaves within 'my' reach in a tree...









I think she was also trying to remind me with her gesture that vine leaves are oh so YUMMY









Dixie tends to stay at my side more so it's harder to get pics of her


















Dixie's 'tomboy' udder haha


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Any changes?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Peanut's tail ligs are gone! I don't think this is the disappearing/reappearing act either, as they felt gone, Gone lol. 
I checked her at 1:30am, and didn't feel them, she also had a tiny bit of clear goo on her as well. Checked again 2hrs ago <5:45am>, and still no ligs, and her tail is definitely very loose & making that typical cracking/snapping sound when you move it. 
Her udder still hasn't filled, but I know some of our does don't completely fill until right before they start laboring, so I am not overly worried about that, yet.
I'm hoping she goes during the day when it's warm, but I won't get my hopes up.

Dixie's ligs were really low when I checked them at 1:30am. She's getting uncomfortable, but otherwise nothing that says she'll go soon. She's due tomorrow. I'm getting ready to go out and thaw water buckets, and check on the girls. I admit, now I am feeling anxious, just hoping everything goes smoothly with these girls ♥


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good luck - keep us informed


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers everything goes textbook Candice ! How exciting !
Love the pictures , the best one is her looking up at the vine leaves with her tongue out , sooo cute  One thing though……what crackling and snapping are you talking about :scratch: I don't think i ever heard it or maybe i just never paid attention to it , lol..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Go Peanut!! :wahoo: :dance: :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well, she still doesn't seem like she wants to go, I think she'll drive me crazy. No -- she's waiting until my daughters dr. apt. tomorrow! 

Laura - Sorry I meant 'feeling' not 'sound' lol Sometimes when you grab their tail head between the ligaments and tail and move it side to side a bit you can feel how loose it is, and sometimes it feels like it's snapping, popping or cracking, it's such a weird feeling. 
The funny thing is, it's extremely loose, and when she was walking a little while ago her tail was wagging back and forth a bit lol

It's a gorgeous day today, sunny and mid 30s so far. After cleaning barn/stalls, I took them back in the woods for a walk, and for some vine leaves. The girls are so funny, both Peanut and Dixie stop under trees that have lots of vines, and yell for me to come and get them lol Rotten girls!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that Dixie , she's really going to drive you crazy guessing , lol..
Ohhhh , :ROFL: I should've know that , lol.. They aren't rotten girls , they just know how much you guys cherish them and will do anything to keep them happy  And if that means climbing trees for leaves , then so be it 

Hopefully she decides to go before you go to the doctor ( within plenty of time ) or she waits till you guys get home , but that might be wishful thinking , lol..:GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Dixie doing ?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dixie is looking like she might wait a couple of days, her ligs are still hanging in there. But, being a first timer, I just don't know what to expect with her.

Peanut IMO should be getting close, tail ligaments are gone, if you grab her just above the tailhead, and wiggle it's very loose <has that broken feeling>, and it's so squishy, and mushy. I told my son to feel, and he agreed with me, it felt really weird lol
She didn't finish her evening grain, she ate about half. First time in her life she hasn't finished her dinner. She laid down as soon as she was finished, usually she goes over and drinks a lot of water, but nope.

I'm getting ready to go out and check on her and see if there are any changes. She's so uncomfortable, and was trying to sleep when I left the barn.

It was a beautiful day high 46, but tomorrow will be 25, with 20mph wind gusts+ and snow showers. On top of that my daughter has that appt. with her doctor that I'd rather her not miss, so I am sure the girls will make sure I have to reschedule that lol.
I wouldn't have scheduled it for tomorrow - I never schedule things like that during a kidding week, but the dr. had to reschedule her appt. and I wasn't home when I got the call/didn't have my calendar, so I figured the day would be good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh sheesh , i meant Peanut , sorry , made a whoopsie there  
I gotta get my goats straight :hammer:
With what you have described , sounds like she's ready ! :woohoo: With the weather tomorrow , sounds horrible BTW , it might be best you reschedule that appointment. It never fails , sometimes they just HAVE to kid during the worst weather or at least not the best and never at the most convenient time , but thats goats for ya :GAAH:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's okay Laura, it's confusing enough sometimes lol  
I am at the point I just give up, I told the girls this morning I am not getting excited, and I'll just pretend they aren't pregnant lol
24hrs of having NO signs of ligs, Peanut has a slight hint of one suddenly on one side, but it's extremely squishy. Udder is slowly filling, but you can't tell unless you feel it.
She was very uncomfortable all night, but nothing that makes me think she'll deliver soon.

Dixie is due today, ligs are getting very low, but otherwise, nothing to get excited about.

I told them I am taking my daughter to her appt. today, so we'll see what happens. Oh the doe code of honor....and first timers.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think you have the right idea Candice , lol.. Nobody pregnant over here , nope , not here……got all the time in the world today :hi5:

Maybe they will hold out till tomorrow for you , i know the weather isn't going to be the best , but at least you will be there to assist if needed.
I hope they don't give you a double header and pop together…….oye :GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Peanut and Dixie ? I can't go wrong now asking about the both of them


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL no problem at all Laura, it gets confusing with all these goats on here kidding lol  Especially when more than 1 are due about the same time.

Well, no changes to really report. Peanut has a magic lig that slightly appeared after not feeling anything yesterday. I felt her a zillion times yesterday second guessing myself, but nope they were gone. She's sticking to the doe code of honor lol.
Peanut waddles everywhere, and is unsteady on her back feet, so she is definitely heavy with kids. She is laying down a lot more now, poor baby, she seemed so exhausted after eating her feed this evening.

Dixie is still handling this pregnancy smoothly, the only time I've seen her even act uncomfortable is just when she's laying down. Her ligs are very low, but still very firm. I wonder if she'll be the type - one minute they are there, next they are gone. 

I really do think they'll be pregnant forever lol. 

Luna is 20 days from her due date. She got her cd/t & selenium e gel yesterday. Some of the cd/t came back out though :/ so I am going to give her another cd/t when she kids just to be sure she is good on having it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, still nothing! I won't even guess anymore lol If Peanut doesn't go this weekend, then I'll just assume she'll be going March 5th. Which, with the bitter cold temps that are setting in for the next week, that probably wouldn't be a bad thing.
I do know Dixie should go sometime soon, yesterday was definitely her due date.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Geez , what a waiting game !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know, they are driving me crazy lol I am trying to be patient, but geesh! The not knowing which due date is what bothers me about Peanut, 2/10 or 3/05. I just can't see her lasting 20 more days, surely she'll go soon.

Dixie's udder is filling, ligs are very low, but still firm. I still think she'll be the type to lose them last minute.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Dixie's udder has really grown in the last 3 days! Good luck! I'm impatiently waiting for my doe Annie to kid any day too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love that udder shots , love to compare like that 
I could be totally wrong here , but i think she could fill a tiny bit more.
Peanut is going to be a mystery for sure , and its so nerve racking for you guys  

Stinkin Doe Code :crazy:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My girls and I just got back from late evening grocery shopping, it's now almost 11pm, went out and checked on her about 15 minutes ago. She got up, and the left side of her udder has filled in even more, and looks so funny! Once that right side fills in we'll be calling it 'strutted' no doubt  Ligs are basically gone, just a hint of them towards the top. It's amazing how quickly hers are going, because they were still pretty firm earlier this afternoon.
She has also had a little bit of discharge this afternoon & evening.

Peanut...no changes! Other than her ligs feeling like they are going to play the disappearing act again - can barely find them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope the go soon for ya


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think Dixie will go sometime soon to sometime later tonight! Udder is very firm, and she has a long string of goo that is about 5". She talks a lot as it is, can't go by that lol but she's starting to get a little bit of change in her voice. She has a husky 'tomboy' voice to go with that tomboy udder lol.

I couldn't get a good angle to show just how much her udder has filled. It's lost the cute upside down 'm' shape from yesterday and is back to looking like a ball or... tomboy udder lol



















We hung out with everyone in the woods for a while until it got really windy and started snowing. Ground is still warm, so once it slowed, most of the snow has melted away now. Still it's nasty out, and temps will drop into the teens. It's 30 right now with WC19, and wind gusts up to 30mph. ICK 
Getting ready to make a valentine's day cake for hubby & kids, and attempt dinner. Needless to say dinner plans may be altered for something easy to make lol

Still no changes in Peanut, so I am going to guess after tomorrow that she'll wait until March. Which means I need to trim her feet now, I was hoping to put it off until she kidded, but they are in bad need of trimming, especially her back feet. 
Peanut's udder from yesterday, wish it was warmer so I could wash her up. I also wish she'd get up to pee at night vs. laying in it, so yucky!



























Mom, are you coming?









She is my shadow...has to go where I go
It's a lot of work for her to get up that little hill


















From earlier today


















With my son









Luna is due in 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , love the pictures ! My favorite is Peanut following you up that hill , she is such a trouper , lol.. Hope the exercise will get things moving for her and Peanut  Luna is looking really good


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura  Peanut and Dixie have been my shadow, that's why I don't have many pics of Dixie lol 

DIXIE IS IN LABOR!! Finally! I just came in from feeding so I could see my husband off to work. 
It is currently almost 7pm, 14 degrees with a wind chill fluctuating between 0-7F. Wind has been gusting, we've had 41mph gusts, it's crazy! 

My daughter is going out to check on her now, my cheeks are still thawing out lol. Will have to wear my scarf when I go back out.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope everything goes well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Go Dixie !!! Dress warm guys


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Woohoo! Babies!!!


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome so excitedcyou know now the dixie is going to pop. Peanuts going to get jealous and try to surprise and over whelm ya... Cant wait for pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers things are going well


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dixie kidded right after I posted, single Doeling! About 7pm. Mom and baby are doing fine. She needed help getting the baby out. I wasn't going to step in and help so soon, I wanted her to work on getting baby out herself, but the bag was broken, and baby was out enough she was breathing - I was afraid if she'd slip back inside. So I gently pulled her front legs, it took several minutes to get mom stretched enough so the baby could slip out. Baby was crying for mom as soon as I had her shoulders out. 
She's a good sized baby for a young first timer like Dixie, I don't know her weight, we'll have to weigh her in the morning.

Her legs are funky - worst we've ever had, but you can tell she was cramped/squished in mama. Her legs want to go in every direction, and her pasterns are down, so she's pretty much walking on her ankles, but she is getting up and moving around, and able to walk so I am sure she'll be fine in a few days once things strengthen up.
Mom was up to date on Bo-Se & got Selenium E Gel 4 weeks ago, mom and baby both received Selenium E Gel this evening. 
Dixie dropped placenta, got a shot of Banamine, and is being a very good mom 
We helped her dry the baby, and ended up using the blow dryer a few times to finish getting her dry enough for a sweater.

We'll be keeping a close eye on them tonight and tomorrow. It has turned frigid here  Currently 8 degrees with wind chill around 0. I have a 40 watt bulb in her heating barrel, but I may end up swapping it for a 125watt bulb. I don't like using the 250 watt bulbs in the barrels as they seem too hot, but 40 watt may not be enough.

I used my daughters camera, haven't had a chance to really play with the settings, so the pics aren't the best


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations!! She's adorable! And good job getting her out. Hopefully she'll be comfy cozy in her warm barrel or tucked in next to Dixie. My triplets born tonight just went downhill so quick in our cold barn and ff mom seemed to like her babies but didn't really know what to do with them. Scary having kids when the weather turns against us!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations :stars::stars::stars: Well done Dixie , even though you needed some help , you've done a great job ! She is adorable , and a doeling , yay !
You sure do have the doe fairy there Candice , thats wonderful 
Hopefully the selenium will kick in soon and help her out with her legs.

I was wondering if the lids on top of the heating barrel will come off…..since your worried about the bulb wattage being too strong , i figured that maybe you could take off one cap to let some of the heat escape , but I'm also worried it might let too much escape since the weather is so brutal……maybe someone else will know something to help you with that….
Your daughters look thrilled to have another baby , no less a doeling


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!  She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much  I am very glad she had a doeling, I was worried she'd have a single buckling lol. This is our first 92% boer born here from this long breeding project. 5 generations starting with Ithma! 
My daughter has been going out every 1 to 1.5 hours to check on her so I could try to rest. But it's so hard to manage any sleep even with kids checking on her. Biggest thing is, when she comes out of the barrel she doesn't go back in on her own. 

We haven't had a 'single' born here since 2012! I'm used to having at least twins that will snuggle together.

One of the caps on the top of the barrel has a 2" hole in it for ventilation. It felt warm enough earlier, to take the chill off, but not get her overly warm. When Wysteria was in this stall when she kidded, I had her kid under a 250watt bulb, and you could see the steam rising off of him lol, so I had to change the bulb. I think 60-75watt would have been good.
I have a 125watt bulb in Peanut's heating barrel, I may make the switch when I go out to check on them in a few minutes.

It's 2am, and 5 degrees. Thankfully the wind has calmed down a lot, no more huge gusts. It was really wicked earlier.
Now we deal with extreme cold for a week!  Our average high for this time of year is 44. Our high today is 19, and high for pretty much the next week is upper 20s. As long as we can get her 'tough' for the next couple of days she'll be fine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It ended up dropping down to 2 degrees this morning! I was up until about 5:45am, checking on her every 1 1/2 hours to make sure she was using the heating barrel. It was so funny, she'd nurse, lay down, so I'd put her in the barrel. She'd come out, nurse, lay down again. So I'd put her back in the barrel, and she was like okay, whatever and laid down. At my 8am check she was in the barrel laying down, looking around, while mama was laying by the door trying to sleep 
I'm very proud of Dixie, she's trying her best to be a good, attentive mama 

I think Peanut is going to kid Mar 5, but we'll keep an eye on her. Honestly, I hope she does wait, maybe the weather will be better.

Speaking of weather, early this morning I got a weather alert - winter storm warning, and we can get anywhere from 6-10 inches of snow tonight/tomorrow/tomorrow night ! That is a LOT of snow for us! I honestly won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

What a cutie!!!!  Seems like a LOT of people's does kidded yesterday/last night!  Brrr! They sure know how to pick a day! Ugh! I just know my Dahlia is going to pick the coldest day in her due date range!  

Isn't Dixie 88% and Joey is a Fullblood, right? That makes Dixie's daughter 94% which is Purebred! You probably already know that and the "92%" was a typo! Completely excusable since you've been up a lot last night! Hope you get some sleep! 

I can't believe Peanut still hasn't kidded! I thought for sure she would go on this due date! I guess she still could...I've read about does that go to 160 or further...Good ol' does code!!! :hair:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Rachel! And actually no I thought 92% was the next step, so I am pretty happy that she is considered 94%! It's so hard to find a chart with this info on line, or maybe I just haven't looked in the right places?

I sure hope your doe doesn't decide to kid on the coldest day. March isn't too bad here, I don't know about NY though? 
I agree about a lot of babies being born on Valentine's day! Even one of my favorite racehorses had her 2nd baby Valentine's morning!

The little girl is doing great, her legs are just so funky, but she is strong on them. I already see a tiny bit of improvement, they aren't going in every direction now, but her ankles are still down pretty bad. 
Her ear tips were folded up, can't get them to lay flat, so we taped those a little while ago.

She has figured out the heating barrel, so now I don't have to worry about her trying to sleep out in the stall and getting cold.

Scale said she was about 11lbs. but she didn't seem that big, but then I am used to 3-4 week old kids now who are really big. I'm going to guess she was around 10lbs. at birth.

Dixie isn't wanting to drink, and digs through her feed, so I am keeping an eye on her. Not the first time we've had a first timer act like that. I may have to drench her  I did give her probios & thiamine orally to see if that helped any. She's very worried about baby, and very tired, so I hope tomorrow she starts to bounce back.


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh good! I'm glad I was the bearer of good news!  94% is Purebred so you're moving from blue-trimmed papers to black-trimmed! Congrats!! I'm planning on starting a fun breeding project like yours, too. I have a Snubian (Saanen x Nubian) doe whom I just adore who I would LOVE a daughter from to start my 50% and breed her daughter up to Purebred.  I have two other does that I could use for fun, too, but Becky is definitely my preference! Hopefully she's got a doe or two hiding out in her belly that she'll give me in April. ray: Should have had a talk with Sherlock about that back in November...

Going back to how I know that she's 94%, I really like this chart that Triple I Boer Goats have here (scroll down just a bit): http://www.tripleigoats.com/prices.htm. Of course, now with ABGA's, somewhat new reciprocal rule, Purebred and Fullblood does can also be bred to unregistered bucks for 50% registered doelings (bucks will still need to be DNA'd).

You can also add the percentages together and divide by 2 (for example 88+100=188 divided by 2 =94). However, it's worth noting that I have a doe, Lucy, who I thought would just be a percentage, as her dam was 88% and sire is 99%, so I thought she would be 93.5%, but ABGA rounded it up as if the sire were a Fullblood, so she's actually registered as 94%. ABGA has simplified the wording since the new website went live so it's not quite as exact/confusing. 

According to the Farmer's Almanac long-term weather predictions, March is going to be a bit colder than average here in Upstate NY (the 2015 predicted average temp is supposed to be 35 (F)). Depending on when she kids, it's supposed to be fairly cold. Today's high is/was around 5 (F) so I'm REALLY hoping it warms up by then (if not, I'm going to be making a bed for her by the woodstove, lol!). The wind was AWFUL this AM, but it's calmed down now. Supposed to be -10 tonight, but we live in a cold spot at the base of the mountain so it'll likely be -20 tonight (again!!! ugh). :faint:

What a cutie the little girl is!! 10-11lbs is big for a first timer, so hopefully, Dixie is just feeling a bit sore and tired and will perk up SOON. Do you have any names picked out for Little Miss Southern Belle?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute baby - I hope Dixie feels better soon


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow that doeling has a huge head!!! Congrats on a safe delivery


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Does Dixie's doling have a name yet? I keep thinking of her as Trixie!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How are her legs doing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Her legs are about the same, though she is getting stronger on them. I am praying they start to strengthen soon, or I'll have to look into splints - never had to do that before. She's very active, gets around just fine despite her legs being a mess.

No name yet, but Trixie is definitely a cute barn name, I'll have to run that one by the kids!  I know for registration papers they'll want a fun Valentine's theme.

Rachel - THANK YOU AGAIN! I really do appreciate the information. I had it in my head that it went 88-92-94. It's nice that it goes 88-94, and that she is a purebred. I will write the info down in my notebook so I don't lose it 

March things start improving here, we get cold & snow, but it is usually short term, here one day, gone the next. Daffodils start blooming as well. In fact, the daffodils are already about 1" out of the ground. Our woods are filled with them ♥


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, looks like Peanut will be due in 16 days. She's very miserable, and isn't real interested in grain, but loves cracked corn, and digs through the mix to eat the corn only, what a brat! I am going to give her some more selenium E gel, and another cd/t since she had those over a month ago. It won't hurt her to have more... so we'll do that tomorrow.

With all the snow we've had, she's had to stay in her stall, but we get her out a few times a day to get her moving around. I worry so much about her getting toxemia. She is a drama queen though, and very bratty. I did feel Peanut's babies kick last night, one was going crazy on one side, very strong baby.

Luna is doing very well, due 3 weeks from tomorrow. She actually didn't mind me feeling for babies tonight, I felt one squirming on the bottom of her left side, it was really a cute feeling.

Hopefully the weather will be better for them to kid in a few weeks. I'm really so glad Peanut didn't kid last week with this crazy weather.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I posted in the health section that Peanut got really sick  She had stopped eating, and the drenches I was giving her were making her scour. She has a lot of trouble staying on her feet for very long, and suspect hypocalcemia per Tenacross' help, so we've been treating her with calcium injections, and she is also getting oral drench of B-Complex tablets & thiamine tablets which seem to be helping, thankfully! 
She started feeling better this afternoon and nibbling, so I am hopeful, but I know better than to say she's anywhere near out of the woods.

So now, I am so worried about our baby girl, and I pray when she goes into labor, that God will let everything be okay with mom & babies ♥

Peanut is due in 11 days, so if she gets worse, I'll consider inducing. The not eating part is what scared me most. The not wanting to be on her feet, I've been through that before with Snow White when she had quads last year - but she ate like a horse lol

Luna is due in 2 1/2 weeks, and seems to be doing okay. She's such a sweetie, and a quiet girl. The weather seems to have her a bit depressed, as it's been hard for them to go outside 

I don't have any new pics of Luna. But here are some cute pics of Peanut. We had to bring her in Wed & Thurs nights, and she slept by the side door. This was yesterday morning, snoozing comfortably.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no! So sorry to hear that Peanut hasn't been doing well. You must be so worried but sounds like you're doing an awesome job treating her and I'm so glad to hear that she is improving. What a relief! You're on the home stretch now! Just 11 more days! You can do this Peanut!! 

She looks sooo cute and gorgeous as ever.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hang in there Peanut, your almost there!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! She has definitely given me a scare! But pretty sure the stuff we were drenching her with was just too much. So we're sticking to something more simple and hopefully she'll keep responding  
Poor baby, it got bitterly cold Wed night, Thurs & Thurs night - we had lows below zero, and high Thurs was 8 degrees. 
I thought everyone was fine, everyone was alert, babies were yelling for their creep feeder to be refilled, and everyone else yelling for me to hurry up, but Peanut was still sound asleep. She woke up slowly, and was shivering. That really broke my heart. I spent all day trying to get her warm and eating - she was under sweater & comforter, I had a 250 watt heat lamp over her, but by Thurs night she was extremely cold. That's when I called my husband at work and told him I had a situation out of control, and recommended we bring her inside. He is the type that doesn't like having animals in the house, so I was surprised when he agreed right away. 
So we fixed her up a spot and brought her inside. She did very well. My 8yo daughter and I slept about 10' away from her Thurs night & Fri night. 
Now I am worried again about the cold temps. I did check on her a few hours ago and put a comforter on her. We're getting ready to go give her night time dose of calcium, and some more thiamine, and offer warm water, and freshen her grain & hay. 
I know part of it is, she really is a drama queen, the 'ouchy ouch' kind, if it hurts another doe, it hurts her 3x as bad. But I think it's because we tend to pamper Peanut more ♥


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Praying for a happy ending


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck with her! Thinking of you all


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I sure hope she is doing OK for you.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sending good vibes your way


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hope all goes well and she gets better for you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Miss Peanut doing today ?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Peanut is about the same, still very weak on her back legs  Poor baby, it's very difficult for her to stand up between her back legs & big belly.
This morning when I medicated her, and had her get up, I put my hand on her right side to help support her and felt a baby - it felt like a big baby too. That's the one that's been bouncing and got her right leg hurting.

She has 9 days left, I'm thinking if she gets any worse or weaker, I'm going to consider inducing her. I don't know a thing about inducing, or the risks, so I have some studying to do after while. I need to call the vet, and make sure he'll sell me the meds, and maybe give him a heads up in case something happens and we need help getting these kids out.

Luna on the other hand seems to be doing fine. She is due in 15 days, and looks right on track. She goes out in the main pen during the day with the does who already have kids, and I've found she's suddenly taken a liking to Ithma lol Those two have never liked each other, but yesterday, Luna was stuck to her like glue. It was really cute.

Here's a little video, no worries, she is always fussing with Ithma's boy, Kramer, I think he has a thing for Luna lol





1/2 way through this video, Dixie is messing with Ithma, and Luna is still right by her side


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know , I was going to ask if you ever gave any thoughts on inducing her. 
Scary thought but maybe talking with your vet you will come to a decision on what your next steps will be. 

Watching Luna and Ithma is so cute , loll. I love to see who sticks with who when there are squabbles . 
Watching the babies all jump up their crate top is so funny , one always gets the boot off , lol.


----------

